# [SOLVED] error code: 0x80070035 network path not found



## hipractive

This is my first thread, please bare with me.

Ok, I am running Vista Ultimate x86 on two PC's. D-link WBR-2310 router on one computer and Netgear WG311T PCI wireless adapter on the other.
Both computers are running Norton 360 and the firewalls are configured exactly the same.

On the pc with the adapter I can see and access files from the pc attached to the router. On the pc connected to the router I can see the pc with adapter but when I try to open it I get the message "Windows cannot access //xxxxxxx error code: 0x80070035 the network path not found". :upset:

It's funny I can go one way but not the other. :4-dontkno 

I have tried to search for a fix in forums, some said reconfigure the firewall, some said change a service setting. I have tried many things to no avail so if someone can figure this out could they let me know. Also I accessed my network settings for my router and set the ip address for the pc with the netgear on my DHCP reserve list and it also shows up in my dynamic DHCP Client List. Still didn't help. :sigh:

This is important to me because the pc with the netgear contains all my files (pictures, music, downloads, etc.) and the pc with the router has nothing on it.

Thanks to anyone who can help. ray:


----------



## johnwill

*Re: error code: 0x80070035 network path not found*

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. *A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Shuvvy

*Re: error code: 0x80070035 network path not found*

Hey, I had the same problem, and I had almost given up on what to do because nothing was working for me, but in Norton (or whatever security program you have) I tried allowing through the I.P address .1 above and below the IP of my comp connected to the router and it worked (for example the comp connected to the router is ***.***.2.2 i tried ***.***.2.1 and ***.***.2.3) so there you go....hope this helps....btw, i configured the norton on the main computer


----------



## hipractive

*Re: error code: 0x80070035 network path not found*

ok....first thanx for the info on resolving my problems, they did help point me in the right direction.

i had searched the net for dealing with this problem and i found a fix, so if this helps anyone else go for it.

in norton 360, which i have if you have another firewall you will do the following but tailor it to you specific program, i allow inbound and outbound of the icmpv6. i was having the problem on one computer only because i only changed the firewall on one computer, the other was still blocking....doh!:1angel: so my boneheadedness lead me to the other which i changed and it worked perfectly.:laugh:

thank you johnwill and shuvvy for your advice, consider this case closed.ray:


----------



## johnwill

*Re: error code: 0x80070035 network path not found*

Thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------



## mjmw963

I am having a similar problem, but have not been able to fix it. I found several posts on different sites, but to no avail. 

I have a Vista desktop where I want to do my development work. The SQL Server is on a Windows Server 2003 R2 system. Both systems can see each other, but neither can access the other. I have intermittent success accessing the Windows Server 2003 from the Vista, but it never lasts long. There are other desktops and laptops (XP and Vista) in the workgroup that can access the Windows Server 2003...and the Vista can access all other systems. Here is my checklist and what I've tried:

1. Both systems are in the same workgroup.
2. The same User ID and PWD exist on both systems.
3. Enabled File Sharing on vista.
4. Turned on Network Discovery on Vista.
5. Disabled ALL firewalls on Vista, plus I made sure all ports are open in the firewall even though it is off - read somewhere that this could be an issue.
6. Disabled firewall on Windows Server.
7. Enabled NetBIOS over TCP/IP on both systems.

The intermittent part is what is the most frustrating. I'll make some change that seems to fix things, but then within a few minutes, the access is lost. I've never had a time when the system did NOT see each other in the network.

Any ideas? I'm just about to give up and do my development on the Windows Server, but I'd rather not.

Oh, almost forgot, I have no other firewall software on either system.


----------



## Kumashen

* The Error ''0x80070035 network path not found'' is one that i constantly received whilst trying to network my desktop with my laptop.* *I SOLVED IT EASILY THOUGH*

*Before i proceed; note the following points:*

1. I am running Vista 

2. I have a MWEB Billion Router

3. The laptop is already connected wirelessly and can access the internet etc

4. I have set up the desktop as my host pc which stores all the info i want to access

*The observations where as follows:*

1. The host pc is picked up on the laptop

2. When selected it produced the following error: 0x80070035 network path not found

3. I tried various options such as ticking the TCP/IP and enabling all the possible options available under network connections properties.

4. This still produced the error although the host computer is pinged

*The solution was simple:*

I was running NORTON 360.

Under firewall settings; disable personal firewall.

Once this is done, access is allowed to the host pc.

You can then set your permissions, create network paths and map network drives like you would normally do.


Regards
Kumashen


----------



## Andrei&Jeny

*Re: error code: 0x80070035 network path not found*



johnwill said:


> Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.
> 
> PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. *A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*
> 
> Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.
> 
> All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.
> 
> If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.
> 
> While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


Thanks for your Help. In windows 7 had missing TCP/IP Netbios helper enable.


----------



## Anti Virus

> Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.
> 
> PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. *A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther*.
> 
> Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.
> 
> All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.
> 
> If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.
> 
> While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


What if you ping and it says 'request timed out'? What do you do from there?


----------



## im2bored

i am also having this problem, but none of the above has worked for me. i have a laptop running vista home 32 bit and a desktop running vista ultimate 64 bit. they show up under "networks" but when i try to access one from the other, it comes up with the error, usually. once in a while, i can see the laptop from the desktop, but not usually. Also, they will ping by ip address, but not by computer name. i want to be able to sync files from one to the other using allway sync. the firewall i use is mcafee


----------



## johnwill

Folks, please post your OWN thread if you have an issue, don't tag onto existing threads.

Closed.


----------

